# Went last night



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Wish I had some good news (other than we left them all for others), we didn't find a keeper. We looked at a lot of bottom last night from Sherman Cove to Big Lagoonstate park, back through Ft McRee and a few other spots.We saw 3 fish and 2 of those were under 5". For the most pard the water West of The inlet was the color of southern iced tea. Nasty water to try and gig, it will make you think you need new lights. We did see several other boats in the area but never got close enough to any of them to get a report. At the end of our fishing night we did peek at a spot on the East side of the Pass and the water was very clear, I wish we would have started that way to begin with but were betting on the West to get away from the tide. There were several fresh dead mullet on the beach at McRee by the way.

We got back to Sherman somewhere around midnight and trailered the boat out to Shoreline then relaunched on a rescue mission. We got a call from a neighbor that a friend of his was broke down somewhere between the turning basin and GB Proper. We found the guy andhis girlfriend a little after 1am and I believe they were glad to see us.We towed them back to Shoreline, got both boats trailered and got bed very late this morning. I think they said the boat crapped out on them around 8pm so they had a long cold night. Gotta wonder how long it will take him to get her to go giggin again.

No flounder, very tired today but we're takingour 5 year olds out tonight to let them have some fun with the lights.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

I was out there last night for a little while and didnt see anything. I talked to a couple other boats and one guy said he saw one small flounder. I tried east of the pass and in the lagoon. The water was a lot better just east of the pass. Hopefully in the next week or so it will clear up.


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

I wen't last night and saw nothing. I didn't evan see a croaker on the beach. It was dead. I fishedsanders beachto the pass. Hit about 6 beaches and was in bed by 10 PM. 

:sleeping:sleeping:sleeping


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Not sure where the fish have moved to...

Still curious if the boat we located and towed last night is a forum member.


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

thanks for the report.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks for the report...how cool of you guys to go out of your way to help others....very nice.....hopefully, nextimeyou'll get some flatties in return.... is anybody onthis forum by the name of Karma?....


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Don't feel bad. I went last night for 3 hours and only found one 15". Got him within 5 minutes of turning the lights on then never saw another.


----------

